# Streamen auf Twitch mit mehreren Gaming PC's



## MarkColour (13. Februar 2015)

Hallo, 

ich bin neu hier im Forum - kurze Information am Rande. 

Zusammen mit ein paar Freunden, haben wir uns die Idee in den Kopf gesetzt, einen Twitch Kanal zu starten. Jedoch anders als bei den meisten Streamern, wollen wir auf einem Kanal zu zweit Streamen. Das ganze soll mit drei PCs funktionieren. 2 PCs liefern den Kontent und der dritte überträgt das ganze auf Twitch. Zunächst habe ich mich auf die Capture Cards von AverMedia eingelassen, da man die LIve Gamer HD in den PC einbauen kann. Als Software zum streamen würde ich OBS benutzen. Die Karte braucht einen extra Treiber, damit diese in OBS erkannt wird. Mit einer Karte funktioniert das auch ganz gut, wie soll das aber mit 2 Karten,vom selben Modell, funktionieren? (2 PC's = 2 Karten). Immerhin ist das ja ein und der selbe Treiber. Ich habe zunächst davon abgesehen mir zwei Capture Cards zu kaufen, da ich die Karte ansich erstmal testen wollte. Würde das mit zwei unterschiedlichen Karten funktionieren? Denn jede der 6 verschiedenen Karten von AverMedia bnötigt ja ein eigenen Treiber für OBS. Wäre aber ansich auch nicht grade die beste Lösung, wenn man mal von dem total übertriebenen Beispiel ausgeht, dass man mit 10 PCs gleichzeitig dieses Vorhaben umsetzen wollen würde. 

Warum habe ich mich für diese Variante entscheiden? Der dritte PC, der den Kontent an Twitch sendet, dient als reiner Streaming-PC. An diesem kümmert sich dann eine weitere Person um das Visuelle (Wechseln der Szenen von PC zu PC etc.). 

Vielleicht hat jemand irgendwie ansatzweise eine Idee oder sogar die perfekte Lösung für das Problem. Sollte es an AverMedia oder OBS selbst liegen, dass ich diese Idee nicht umsetzen kann, würde ich mich auch auf Alternativen einlassen.


----------



## cryon1c (13. Februar 2015)

Die Capture Cards braucht man nicht. Man kann den Streaminhalt unkomprimiert (relativ) per lokales Netzwerk rüberschieben. z.B. 50mbit/s Bitrate pro Stream. 
Dabei läuft jeweils eine Kopie von OBS auf jedem PC, dazu noch ein Nginx (engine x ausgesprochen) Server (lokal) der das ganze noch mal komprimieren und weiterleiten kann. Es ist nicht so einfach zu beschreiben aber es geht, das ist kein Problem.


----------



## MarkColour (13. Februar 2015)

Hai cryon1c,

Das man gar keine Karte benötigt klingt ja schonmal echt gut, jedoch müsstest du diese Variante nochmal genauer beschreiben. Leider hab ich absolut keine Ahnung.  Wie du schon sagtest, es ist nicht einfach zu beschreiben und für mich genauso zu verstehen.


----------



## pronde (14. Februar 2015)

Ich werde nie den Sinn von twitch verstehen. Wer bitte schaut irgendwelchen Leuten beim Zocken zu? ...


----------



## MarkColour (14. Februar 2015)

Man muss sich nur mal die Zuschauerzahlen auf Twitch anschauen oder die Aufrufe unter den YouTube Gameplay Videos und schon ist die Frage beantwortet, wieviele Leute anderen beim zocken zusehen. 

Wäre tortzdem toll, wenn der Thread keine sinnlosen bzw nur hilfreiche Antworten beinhalten würde, danke


----------



## cryon1c (14. Februar 2015)

MarkColour schrieb:


> Hai cryon1c,
> 
> Das man gar keine Karte benötigt klingt ja schonmal echt gut, jedoch müsstest du diese Variante nochmal genauer beschreiben. Leider hab ich absolut keine Ahnung.  Wie du schon sagtest, es ist nicht einfach zu beschreiben und für mich genauso zu verstehen.



Das sieht etwa so aus:
https://obsproject.com/forum/resour...wn-private-rtmfp-server-using-monaserver.153/

Man erstellt einen eigenen RTMP Server, sendet dann an diese lokale Adresse, die dann das weiterleiten kann oder auch transcoding bieten kann (das frisst aber pervers viel Leistung, da geht nix unter FX-8350 oder i7 4790K bzw vergleichbares). 
Ich weiß ja nicht was ihr genau machen wollt. Wenn es viele Quellen gibt die zusammengeschnitten werden sollen, fällt diese Methode praktisch aus. Die taugt dafür, ein Signal durchzuschleifen und das entsprechend zu runterzuskalieren wenn man es braucht. 
Wollt ihr z.B. 2 Spieleclients aufnehmen, muss man zu ner capture card greifen oder über extreme Umwege gehen (wird kacke, sag ich gleich). Die Webcam ist auch so eine Sache.

Sag doch einfach wie der endgültige Aufbau aussehen soll, dann sage ich wie es am besten geht. Wenn ich alleine streame, kann ich mir z.B. nen dedicated server mieten mit 4 Kernen und diesen nutzen um das Signal umzuleiten, zu verteilen oder auch runterzuskalieren (z.B. von 1080p 60FPS auf 720p 30FPS).  Aber das Bild ändern kann das Teil nicht. Dafür muss OBS auf dem streamingsystem laufen und die Quellen muss er irgendwie abgreifen können. Webcam geht ja egal an welchem PC sie ist, Audio lässt sich auch einfach weiterleiten (muss man halt die Latenz ausgleichen jeweils), aber Spieleaufnahmen gehen schlecht, dafür ist die Capture Card da.

P.S.:
Hier n vollständiger Guide was den lokalen Server angeht:
https://obsproject.com/forum/resources/how-to-set-up-your-own-private-rtmp-server-using-nginx.50/

Das kann auf jedem lokalen PC mit Windows oder Linux angelegt werden oder auch auf einem gemieteten Server.


----------



## MarkColour (14. Februar 2015)

Okay also zunächst ist es nicht möglich sich zwei PC's mit jeweils 'nen i7 zu besorgen, das geht richtig auf die Tasche. Vorerst muss mit dem ausgekommen werden was geht. Auf der Liste stehen bereits 3 Monitore, die 2 Live Gamer HD Capture Cards (wenn es denn bei der Capture Card Option bleibt) und einige Kabel. Ein Freund von mir sagte ebenfalls, dass die Server Variante extrem Performance frisst, wie du es schon sagtest. Grade um ein wirklich flüssigen Stream zu ermöglichen wollen wir so wenig Software wie möglich im Hintergrund auf den Gaming PCs laufen lassen. Darum auch vor allem der eine PC, der die beiden Bilder der Gaming PCs abfängt. Ansonsten hätte man das auch mit DualTwitch (oder so) machen können. Wenn man das mit dem Server macht, braucht man ja auch nochmal 2 Videoplayer auf dem Streaming PC, soweit ich weiß, von denen man dann das Gaming Kontent aufnehmen kann. 

Ich habe mal eine Grafik erstellt, die das ganze übersichtlicher gestaltet: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das mit den Webcams wird einfach. Alle drei an einen PC und in OBS die verschiedenen Quellen angeben. Ich mach mir echt nur sorgen, ob OBS kapiert, dass da zwei Karten verbaut sind und das nicht, wie gesagt, alles über ein und den selben Treiber (Streaming Engine) läuft.


----------



## cryon1c (14. Februar 2015)

Diese Probleme gibt es mit anderen Geräten wie Webcams auch. Mittlerweile sollte das zumindest bei der beliebtesten Streamerwebcam, der Logitech C920 gelöst sein. Wo sie neu war, wurde sie zwar mehrfach erkannt, aber ihr Treiber konnte nur 1 steuern. Ich hab nur eine da, kanns nicht testen. 
OBS sollte kapieren. Ich würde aber zur Sicherheit verschiedene Modelle einsetzen (das hat den Vorteil,das flexibler gearbeitet werden kann und je nach Bedarf verschiedene Optionen bereitstehen). 

Die Grafik hilft mir nicht - ich weiß ja was es sein soll. Ich weiß aber nicht wie es in OBS aussehen wird, DAS muss ich wissen. 
Ich nutze selbst den PC aus der Signatur fürs zocken & streamen und meine CPU glüht - das ist aber ein 6core Intel der auf 4,5GHz geprügelt wurde - eine der schnellsten Desktop-CPUs auf dem Markt. 

Ehrlich - für den StreamingPC würde ich einen fetten Xeon mit so vielen Kernen verbauen wie reinpassen (ins Budget, nicht in den PC - da gehts tief 4stellig so richtig los). 
OBS, also der x264 encoder, skaliert wunderbar mit jedem Kern, auch mit SMT/Hyperthreading/whatever, somit ist der FX8350/8320 mit ordentlichem OC nur leicht dem i7 unterlegen. 
Hier ist so ein Fall wo die AMD-CPU bei begrenzten Finanzen wirklich Sinn machen würde. 


Noch mal paar Grundlagen zum streaming:
Bandbreite ist wie Hubraum - nicht zu ersetzen.  3500 ist das max. was Twitch empfehlen tut, unter 2500 würde ich nicht gehen.
Über die CPU und das "preset" bei OBS lässt sich die Qualität vom encoding steuern. Je langsamer der preset, desto mehr Leistung wird verwendet um das Bild so gut wie möglich zu encoden. 
Fast schlägt bereits mit 40%-60% Auslastung beim i7 4790K @ 1080p 60FPS stream.
Medium legt auch meine 6 Kerne lahm, so das ich nicht mehr nebenbei zocken kann (nicht alles).

Es gibt noch encoding über Quicksync (iGPU bei Intel CPUs), AMD VCE & Nvidia Nvenc (entsprechende AMD & Nvidia Grafikkarten der letzten 2-3 Generationen können das). Diese Methoden fressen kaum CPU-Leistung, sehen aber bescheiden aus und sind darauf ausgelegt, bei größtmöglicher Bandbreite gute Ergebnisse zu liefern. Wenn noch Fragen offen sind - ruhig ne PN senden, aber durch den Umzug kanns bei mir ne Weile dauern.


----------



## MarkColour (14. Februar 2015)

Also die Specs von meinem PC, der ist übrigens der Streaming PC sind wie folgt: 
i7 2600K CPU @ 3,40GHZ
16GB Ram
Geforce GTX 580 (wird noch aufgerüstet)
100 Mbit Kabel Deutschland (100 Down / 6 Up)

In OBS soll es so ablaufen, dass ich verschiedene Szenen erstellen werde. Jeweils eine für einen Gaming PC und zwischen diesen hin und her schalten kann. Zu diesen Szenen werden dann Videogeräte hinzugefügt, welche sich auf die Capture Cards beziehen. Natürlich mit Overlay, Webcam und Chat (evtl.). Keine Ahnung ob dir das jetzt schon genügt oder du noch spezielle andere Informationen zum Setting brauchst. Übrigens auf dem Streaming PC wird nicht gespielt. DIeser wird hauptsächlich für OBS und vielleicht Firefox genutzt. Aber auf jedenfall keine Anwendungen mit höher Auslastung auf die CPU oder Grafikkarte. Alle weiteren Videodatein werden vorher schonmal konvertiert zu .mp4 für bspw. Pausen im Stream usw. damit OBS auch ja keine großen Datein wiedergeben muss. Die einzigen, die etwas an GB fressen sind die Alpha Layer Video Ovaylays aber das sind auch nur Videos die zwischen 2 bis 10 Sekunden laufen. Das eigentliche Overlay bleibt im PNG Format. Viel verstellt habe ich vorerst in den Settings nicht. Natürlich meine Internetverbindung angepasst und ein wenig an der Qualität rumgespielt. Das ganze mal mit einem Video getestet um zu schauen wie es aussieht, denn im Grunde ist ja das Bild, dass aus der Capture Card kommt, auch nur ein Video, da die Karte ansich ja das Bild schon verarbeitet - oder? 

Schade, dass die Grafik dir nicht geholfen hat. Hab mir sooooo viel Mühe gegeben.  
Wie gesagt, wenn du noch was wissen magst, dann schreib einfach. 
Würde das ganze trotzdem gerne weiterhin in dem Thread besprechen, da es evtl. auch noch in zukunft für andere hilfreich sein kann.
Hab nichts ähnliches im Internet bisher finden können.


----------

